# SW Game over Maptools/Skype looking for players



## death2all (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm the DM for a Savage worlds game. We have 3 regular players already, we play on thursdays @ 8pm EST. We play over skype using Maptools for the tabletop. The game has been going for several months and we are looking for 1 or 2 new players. Post here if you are interested.
Thanks.


----------



## UMLAW09 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Interested*



death2all said:


> Hi, I'm the DM for a Savage worlds game. We have 3 regular players already, we play on thursdays @ 8pm EST. We play over skype using Maptools for the tabletop. The game has been going for several months and we are looking for 1 or 2 new players. Post here if you are interested.
> Thanks.




I'm definitely interested in your game!  I have been playing star wars for a long time, but have only played saga a few times.  Let me know what type of character you are looking for, how you build characters and what books you allow.  My email is shadowjs2010@yahoo.com


----------

